
Signal protocol comes to XMPP/Jabber - SamWhited
https://xmpp.org/extensions/xep-0384.html
======
niftich
This is the Olm protocol by Matrix, which uses the Perrin-Marlinspike Double
Ratchet described at [1], and makes some similar cryptographic decisions to
the Signal Protocol, but has a different wire format. As complete protocols,
Olm and the Signal Protocol started off close but have since diverged in a
number and magnitude of ways that I lack the expertise to comment on.
Nonetheless, here's the same thing directly out of both Arathorn and Moxie's
mouths, devs of Matrix and Signal respectively [2].

Despite valiant efforts on many people's part to lessen the conflation and
confusion of protocols, this happens a lot still, but we can all try to do our
part to be as accurate as we can.

[1]
[https://github.com/trevp/double_ratchet/wiki](https://github.com/trevp/double_ratchet/wiki)
[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11725652](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11725652)

------
rakutans
And now we wait for the first client to actually implement the XEP

~~~
SamWhited
Gajim and Conversations have already implemented it.

------
Zash
Well, to be pedantic, it got assigned a XEP number.

~~~
tfar
Well, to be pendantic, it's not the Signal protocol. It's a Signal-like
protocol, Olm, brought to XMPP/Jabber.

~~~
SamWhited
Well, to be pedantic, it's the same (crypto) protocol as the Signal protocol
just with the IV changed.

